# Eating and Peptides



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm aware of not eating 20-30 minutes after injecting peps.

However, what about injecting after eating? Is it the same amount of time?

Also, when I first awake, I like to drink a coffee with a splash of milk. I have been doing this then waiting 20mins before pinning. Is this okay?

Peps are GHRP-2 and MOD-GRF 1-29

Thanks in advance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Your ok with your coffee in the morning, wait the 20min before or after injecting


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Paul.

How about the shot before bed? Any particular time - 30 mins before hitting the sack, or does it not matter?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> How about the shot before bed? Any particular time - 30 mins before hitting the sack, or does it not matter?


It doesn't matter mate as long as not around food, I tend to do mine just before I go to bed as but eh time I brush my teeth, get into bed and drop of it is around 15-20 min.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks again Paul


----------



## urbexking (Oct 16, 2011)

why not at the same time with food ??


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

It blunts gh release


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

urbexking said:


> why not at the same time with food ??


because both carbs and fats blunt the GH pulse peptides create, this is not the case with GH though


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

what about pro shakes?

5 mins pwo if i jab my peps can i have a pro shake at same time? same with be peps with shake before sleep?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

If your shake has carbs in it then it will blunt the pulse. Just wait 20 minutes after injecting till you have your shake


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there any benefit to jabbing immediately after workout, or can you workout, have shake, then jab 20 mins later?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys there is no need to urgently jab straight after a workout....i don't, i normally drive home (2min) eat my PWO meal (Cereal) then shower then take my Peps.....but you could stop training drink your shake then drive home and take your Peps 20min later....


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

reading this thread i see using peptides is not as straightforward as taking test. Does anyone know of any good sites apart from our stickies where i can get the basics and learn a bit more on peptides before considering using them, thing like which ones would be best to use as a beginner


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1010AD said:


> reading this thread i see using peptides is not as straightforward as taking test. Does anyone know of any good sites apart from our stickies where i can get the basics and learn a bit more on peptides before considering using them, thing like which ones would be best to use as a beginner


these stickies here and the hundreds of threads are the basics mate......it really is not complicated.....

you need to look at 2 peptides:

GHRP - which include GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipramelin

GHRH - Mod GRF 1-29 (sometimes called CJC1295 without DAC)

What do they do:

They release and amplify a natural pulse of GH from your body

Dosing:

saturation dose is 1mcg per kg so normal dose is 100mcg for each 3 -5 times a day

common injection times:

Before meal 1

PWO

B4 Bed

Injection:

Can be injected IM or SubQ

Food:

do not eat any carbs or fats 20 min before or after the Jab as this blunts the GH pulse.

there is no other info you need for these peptides all this info can be found from the stickies in this section or the hundreds of posts on the subject.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> these stickies here and the hundreds of threads are the basics mate......it really is not complicated.....
> 
> you need to look at 2 peptides:
> 
> ...


That's just simplified what I had thought to be some sort of very complicated dark art! Thanks PScarb!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's just simplified what I had thought to be some sort of very complicated dark art! Thanks PScarb!


X2 I knew PScarb would come through nice1 I like simplicity


----------



## HappyFat Burner (Jun 4, 2013)

I finished training today, came home and was so hungry i ate before shooting, how long do i wait?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol read the bloody posts !


----------

